# Valentines Day special: Top 10 couples in MMA



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> Yes I know Valentines day was a few days ago but I still think this should be covered. For this top 10 I’ll be going over couples in MMA that were composed of fighters.
> 
> Not all of the couples are still together but they can be notable more then anything else. However, they will be listed based on the success of the relationship and the amount of intimacy has been displayed in the relationship. So with that here we go:
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/valentines-day-special-top-10-couples-mma/?ia=1


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

3 couples are divorced...and Cat/Mauricio? ...the rumours coming out surrounding the reason he took his life, and supposed infidelity may make that a poor/inappropriate choice.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't believe you Missed ReptilianSlayer and CupCake off this list!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

That is low Killz.....WAAAAY LOW!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Though technically she wasn't a fighter but a UFC ring girl at the time, Diego Sanchez and Ali Sonoma were my favorite couple. Just look at her


















god damn!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Where are Arianny and Roger Huerta?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

What about Mike Ricci and Rory Macdonald?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wasn't aware a gay couple existed in MMA.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Sarcasm mate, media would've made more of it if it were true.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Firemass said:


> Sarcasm mate, media would've made more of it if it were true.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:thumb03:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Speaking of which one of my colleges at MMA Freak wrote an article about a gay fighter and how the UFC isn't ready for an openly gay male athlete.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

We had a guy on TUF doing gay porn.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

MY understanding is that guy identifies primarily as straight and he only did that for money.


----------

